

How I wrote a Twitter timeline search app in two days - dbuthay
http://blog.indextank.com/223/how-i-wrote-a-twitter-timeline-search-app-in-2-days/

======
nc17
I just tried your app but some of my tweets don't seem to be showing up. Does
it have a lag or did it just miss them? Will they show up?

~~~
dbuthay
What you see on your timeline at the time you sign up is indexed right away.
After that, the app gets all your tweets and those from who you follow. As
twitter has an hourly limit for API calls, it may take some time to index your
friends history.

It depends on how many friends you have and how much they tweet

~~~
nc17
Thanks, this is useful. I don't understand why Twitter itself doesn't provide
this option. I can search for tweets near me, people, tweets with links, etc.
but not what I missed when I wasn't online. Could you combine this with other
services such as Facebook or email?

~~~
danwolff
Are you saying that you can't understand why Twitter's services provide an
incentive for you to be online all the time?

~~~
nc17
Good point, hadn't thought of that. I do wonder if proper search would affect
people's time on Twitter. I don't find myself coming back for fear of missing
out on something, but I do scroll down a lot when I visit. This must be
expensive to them, as it causes lots of unnecessary db queries.

